# Doinker Estremo Platinum Hi-Mod vs. Bee Stinger Premier Plus



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

ttt


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

I have a set of doinker elite platinum estremo hi-mod's that I'm going to list 4 sale soon. The main bars 24"s long and the sidebar is 10"s long. 

Here are a few pictures of them on my bow. If you are interested in them send me a pm. Thanks Brad


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

bowtechlx said:


> I have a set of doinker elite platinum estremo hi-mod's that I'm going to list 4 sale soon. The main bars 24"s long and the sidebar is 10"s long.
> 
> Here are a few pictures of them on my bow. If you are interested in them send me a pm. Thanks Brad


Correction. The main stab is 27" and the sidebar is 12" long. 

Here are some more pics.


----------



## RickBac (Sep 18, 2011)

Both are great.

My Son shoots the Doinker's and loves them. We have a couple of kids in our club and they shoot the Bee Stingers and they love them. 

Personal preference!


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

If OD and wind drag is a serious consideration for you the. The estremo doinkers are the stabs you are after. 0.640 OD I believe. Smaller than bee stingers.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

How does the stiffness compare? Are they equal in rigidity?


----------



## RickBac (Sep 18, 2011)

Depends on which Doinker Estremo

the standard one and the Bee Stingers are very similar.

If you are shooting recurve you do not need the stiffer doinker


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I think it may be just personal preference. World class scores are being shot with both. But for that matter, world class scores are being shot with other brands as well. Decide what company you want to support, and get their best rod. 

For me, I'll support the Erick and Bill at Doinker because of who they are and what they've done for archers and tournaments across the U.S. The fact that they make what I and many others believe is the best stabilizer in the business is a bonus.


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

limbwalker said:


> I think it may be just personal preference. World class scores are being shot with both. But for that matter, world class scores are being shot with other brands as well. Decide what company you want to support, and get their best rod.
> 
> For me, I'll support the Erick and Bill at Doinker because of who they are and what they've done for archers and tournaments across the U.S. The fact that they make what I and many others believe is the best stabilizer in the business is a bonus.


+1

I'll continue to use and support Doinker. Great products and awesome customer service. Had a minor issue with an Avancee rod and gave them a call, the Owner answered the main phone line  and the parts I needed were sent out same day at no cost to me even though the issue was my fault. That one experience alone is enough for me to trust Doinker and their products. 

To the OP, it will come down to personal preference for you. The Estremo is a good, stiff rod with a smaller diameter than the stingers, seems that it's what your looking for.


----------



## spogshd (Mar 14, 2014)

What's the make of the damper in the middle of the weights on the long rod ?


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

spogshd said:


> What's the make of the damper in the middle of the weights on the long rod ?


It's a doinker generation 5 dampener you can see it on doinker website below.

http://www.doinker.com/shop/product.php?id_product=96


----------



## spogshd (Mar 14, 2014)

Thank's, I looked on lancaster's website but I couldn't see it.


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

spogshd said:


> Thank's, I looked on lancaster's website but I couldn't see it.


No problem.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Honestly, with all the factory carbon rod available these days, I'm not sure why more folks don't just make their own. 

http://www.rockwestcomposites.com/?gclid=CN2Dj9_ywsACFYqEfgodeRQA-Q

I enjoy supporting Bill and Erick's business, but if I were really really cheap, I'd go this route.

John


----------



## Mormegil (Jan 26, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> Honestly, with all the factory carbon rod available these days, I'm not sure why more folks don't just make their own.
> 
> http://www.rockwestcomposites.com/?gclid=CN2Dj9_ywsACFYqEfgodeRQA-Q
> 
> ...


Not being able to lathe up the end caps would be the biggest stumbling block for me, I suspect that's true for many others.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

Mormegil said:


> Not being able to lathe up the end caps would be the biggest stumbling block for me, I suspect that's true for many others.


Same here pretty much


----------

